# What's safe to use on ceramic coatings?



## suttz83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi All, 

I noticed yesterday that the rear sections of my car has a lot of very small yellowish/orange specs and also some black specs too. These show up quite clearly as the car is BMW Alpine white. I'm assuming it's bug/tar residue? Could it be something else?

My main question is what can I use to get rid of this? 

I would assume a bug and tar remover would be best but my car is coated in a ceramic coating so I don't want to strip it whilst trying to remove these specs. 

Is there anything on the market, tried and tested that won't take away the ceramic but at the same time remove these marks? 

Thanks in advance. 
Ben


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Always worth checking with the detailer who applied the coating, but asa general rule:

The yellow / orange ones are likely to be iron specks rusting in your clear coat. An iron remover should take these off. Then the black specks will most likely be tar, which you can remove using (wait for it!) a tar remover.

Neither of these things will do the coating any harm.


----------



## Kawingh (Aug 15, 2017)

I use the sonax tar remove to get rid of those spots.


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

All the gtechniq products are designed to work on their ceramic coatings. Do you know which coating product you have on the car?


----------



## suttz83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help this far. 

The car has the SirRamik SC-15 on??

I've read up on a few of the fallout remover like iron-x and they claim to be PH neutral so I'm thinking they should be fine on the coating. I'll need to look into the bug/tar removers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

My car has been wearing sc15 for near enough two years now (being redone soon), ive used iron and tar removers a few times no problem. The coating is chemical resistant...


----------



## suttz83 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for that Kev.


----------

